# no sperm found after ssr



## HAPPINESSPLEASE (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello all,

Really need advice.  My dh had his ssr today and they found no sperm.  We are a mess.  He is so sore aswell as being so sad.  Don't know what to do now.  I want so much to feel our baby growing inside but is a donor selfish on my dh??  Is there anyone out there who has been through this??  I really need some advice.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh happiness, im sure you are both devastated. I really dont have any answers for you. Have you and dh talked about it? Maybe it would be good for you both to talk it over with someone whos been through it, or with a counsellor, as its a massive thing to get your head around. 

Have you been on the donor thread on main forum. There might be some answers there.

Katie xx


----------

